# Watching Informercial for Diamond Resorts International on TV



## massvacationer (Mar 16, 2012)

I turned on the TV and there is an informercial running for DRI.  They are talking about the high quality of the resorts.  The CEO is talking about the excellence of the resorts - and there are a couple of informercial-hosts who are discussing the benefits of DRI.   Right now it is playing on the FX cable channel.

The pitch is an offer to try out their resorts (they say with no obligation to purchase ) ........you can try a week at a DRI resort for only $438

They are interviewing happy owners, etc.

Anyone else see this informercial ?    Interesting way of bringing in prospects.


----------

